# Internet Access at WKORV



## Steve Hank (Mar 25, 2013)

I searched for a recent thread on this, but could not find one.  I will be returning to WKORVN and WKORV for two weeks this summer.  Last time we were there in 2011, the high speed internet speed was terrible.

I work remotely while on vacation and it was almost unusable.  I do have to download files that can be 50mb for work.  Can someone give me details as to how the speeds are?  I know that they were considering some upgrades to the system when I left two years ago.

Thanks for the assist...

Steve


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 25, 2013)

We were there last July 2012 and it was still slow for me.  I like to upload my pictures I take to internet site at night and most of the time it timed out.  I'm not sure how camera pictures compare to your work files.  I use a DSLR camera so, the files are pretty large.  It was okay for surfing the net and watching netflix movies.


----------



## tlpnet (Mar 25, 2013)

We were there the last week of January.  It was practically unusable.  We used my AT&T hotspot if we needed a reliable connection.  Did you think you would ever hear that about AT&T?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 26, 2013)

tlpnet said:


> We were there the last week of January.  It was practically unusable.  We used my AT&T hotspot if we needed a reliable connection.  Did you think you would ever hear that about AT&T?



Was this with the wired connection, or just wireless? When I was last there (over a year) they told me improvements were being made. I'm there a lot this year, starting next month, and also need a reliable Internet connection...


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, the throughput on the wireless wasn't great when I was there in Sept (couldn't VPN). I forgot my LAN adapter for my Series 9, so I couldn't hook up to the hard wire to see if it was better.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 26, 2013)

I may buy a new Clear or other portable solution just in case prior to my next trip. At least Clear doesn't require a long-term contract so it is affordable. I guess I shouldn't be surprised with the reports of poor Internet at WKORV given the history of Internet support at that location. Some visits are good, some are bad...but it seems lately it's been bad.


----------



## fasha39 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here now and it's not bad, better than in the past but does slow a bit during peak times. Something I didn't notice before - the sign in asks for name, room # as before but now says each room is limited to 4 devices.


----------



## Maui_ed (Mar 27, 2013)

fasha39 said:


> Here now and it's not bad, better than in the past but does slow a bit during peak times. Something I didn't notice before - the sign in asks for name, room # as before but now says each room is limited to 4 devices.


We had the same "number of devices" limitation on the Internet at WMH this February.  It wasn't bad as there were just two of us and we only needed three devices.  Having to "register" each day was pretty annoying, especially since it did not seem to happen 24 hours after the previous registration.


----------



## tlpnet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Was this with the wired connection, or just wireless? When I was last there (over a year) they told me improvements were being made. I'm there a lot this year, starting next month, and also need a reliable Internet connection...



This year it was with both.  In years past, I would connect my laptop to the jack and share it wirelessly.  This year, the wired connection was more reliable (wireless regularly disconnected) but the speed was about the same.


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 27, 2013)

My $3000 MFs per year are not enough to get a good consistent internet connection.  

Last year at WLR the internet connection was so bad, I wasn't even able to pull email the entire week at the resort (including with my own access point).  I had to go to Hooters (what a shame) to get my internet.  I swore not to return to WLR unless it was improved which I understand is the case.  WLR had to completely redesign / replace the internet service at the resort.  Ken would know better than most of us, but it sounds like WKORV should do the same thing that WLR did.  

This is 2013.  How can resorts expect people to stay there with subpar internet- GEEEEEEZ???


----------



## fasha39 (Mar 27, 2013)

Like I said, it's better than it was.  Today I was on the beach in front of building 3 and was able to pick up the Westin wireless signal and use my iPad without issue, I'm no expert but I don't believe a redesign is in order.


----------



## jnsywg (Mar 28, 2013)

I used the wired into my own wifi router and the speed was fine.



fasha39 said:


> Like I said, it's better than it was.  Today I was on the beach in front of building 3 and was able to pick up the Westin wireless signal and use my iPad without issue, I'm no expert but I don't believe a redesign is in order.


----------



## feckman (Mar 28, 2013)

jnsywg said:


> I used the wired into my own wifi router and the speed was fine.



+1.  They make small, easily-configured, travel-specific routers for just this purpose.  I have no experience at WKORV, but the wired network is generally faster and less congested than the wireless network at any given resort.


----------



## pharmgirl (Mar 28, 2013)

feckman said:


> +1.  They make small, easily-configured, travel-specific routers for just this purpose.  I have no experience at WKORV, but the wired network is generally faster and less congested than the wireless network at any given resort.



yes but with more people using ipads the wireless needs to be fast


----------



## feckman (Mar 28, 2013)

pharmgirl said:


> yes but with more people using ipads the wireless needs to be fast



Which is exactly why you use your own travel wireless router connected to the resort's wired network.  You have your own wi-fi network, at least within range of your villa.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe this was my last detailed post on this topic from 2011:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1094016&postcount=18

It sounds like there may have been improvements since then based on anecdotal comments, but the wireless is likely overloaded at times and in certain areas of the resort. Wired should be ok, but only if the basic infrastructure is sufficient and if they have enough bandwidth, which I don't know. FWIW, I also always use an Airport Express portable router, not just for better speed and reliability but also so my Apple TV can easily connect and so I don't need to continuously renew the connection on multiple devices.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 28, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I believe this was my last detailed post on this topic from 2011:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1094016&postcount=18
> 
> It sounds like there may have been improvements since then based on anecdotal comments, but the wireless is likely overloaded at times and in certain areas of the resort. Wired should be ok, but only if the basic infrastructure is sufficient and if they have enough bandwidth, which I don't know. FWIW, I also always use an Airport Express portable router, not just for better speed and reliability but also so my Apple TV can easily connect and so I don't need to continuously renew the connection on multiple devices.



Ken's previous post states the most important aspect - if you want action on this, then contact WKORV/N management (in masse) about this issue and how it impacts your experience while at WKORV/N (in a constructive manner of course...).  Maybe we can get Ken hired - and get him some extra time in Maui. 

What is the current email for the General Manager at WKORV/N?

Luckily - other than watching DirectTV NFL ticket on my iPad - I do not need (or want) to be wired-in while vacationing, but can certainly be sympathetic to the cause.

I can just imagine me telling Robin I need to go to Hooters to get connected... :whoopie: (yes, I know this was at WLR... but funny nevertheless)


----------



## susan6103 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Access speeds*

At WKORVN right now.  
Internet seems to be working just fine.  Using  SPEEDTEST app on my ipad, i get a download speed of .95Mbps and upload of of 1.05 Mbps.
Its not the fastest but certainly not bad at all.


----------



## fasha39 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I believe this was my last detailed post on this topic from 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like there may have been improvements since then based on anecdotal comments, but the wireless is likely overloaded at times and in certain areas of the resort. Wired should be ok, but only if the basic infrastructure is sufficient and if they have enough bandwidth, which I don't know.



So how is the Internet Access?  And what's up with the sheep?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 24, 2013)

fasha39 said:


> So how is the Internet Access?



Blah. Sufficient to work, but only barely so. I am able to stream music but video is sporadic. This is only using the wired connection (with my own wireless access point).


----------



## clsmit (Apr 24, 2013)

It looks like all the locations are going to the 4 devices per room situation, and perhaps also going to the "pay for more bandwidth" option. They must have a national contract (maybe with the same company building the online reservations system? :hysterical. 

But I digress. The 4 device thing is a pain in the ***. I have 2 devices. Each kid has 2 or 3. If the DH ever got into the 21st century we'd have at least 1 more. In a 2BR LO that doesn't even work, let alone a 3BR pool villa at WSJ. We had to keep disconnecting devices from the web to get other ones to work.

HEY STARWOOD! GET MORE BANDWIDTH! WE WANT TO UPLOAD ALL THE PICTURES OF OUR GREAT VACATION FROM ALL OUR DEVICES! And get some work done on the side.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 25, 2013)

clsmit said:


> But I digress. The 4 device thing is a pain in the ***. I have 2 devices. Each kid has 2 or 3. If the DH ever got into the 21st century we'd have at least 1 more. In a 2BR LO that doesn't even work, let alone a 3BR pool villa at WSJ. We had to keep disconnecting devices from the web to get other ones to work.



I agree.  Between the four of us, we have 4 phones, 3 tablets, 2 kindle, and 1 Chromebook.  We do not all connect at the same time but would like to have access during the week from all devices.

Maybe if they just increased my MFs from $3000 to $3100 I could connect with all of my devices?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 25, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I agree.  Between the four of us, we have 4 phones, 3 tablets, 2 kindle, and 1 Chromebook.  We do not all connect at the same time but would like to have access during the week from all devices.
> 
> Maybe if they just increased my MFs from $3000 to $3100 I could connect with all of my devices?



If you bring your own wiresless access point, you won't have this artificial limitation. 

Okay, done with work for the day. Time for the pool and the beach. Perfect weather in Maui today!


----------



## clsmit (Apr 26, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Okay, done with work for the day. Time for the pool and the beach. Perfect weather in Maui today!



Tell us when you're going to wave at the new webcam so we can see you!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2013)

clsmit said:


> Tell us when you're going to wave at the new webcam so we can see you!



I'm the guy with the hat.


----------



## oceanvps (Apr 27, 2013)

well at least if you have a 2 bedroom you get the device limit each side 

the bandwidth was adequate enough to run netflix on my tablet for the child.  mornings seemed to be a little bogged down. we were there a month ago.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been using my iPad AT&T connection in the last few days, as its faster than the WKORV Internet connection. I have been able to use my computer on the resort connection for work, but it's slow. The good news is that AT&T now has LTE here and throughout Lahaina.


----------



## fasha39 (Apr 29, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I agree.  Between the four of us, we have 4 phones, 3 tablets, 2 kindle, and 1 Chromebook.  We do not all connect at the same time but would like to have access during the week from all devices.
> 
> Maybe if they just increased my MFs from $3000 to $3100 I could connect with all of my devices?



WKORV was built in 2006-2007 so I looked online for US Internet and wireless usage stats then vs. now. In 2005 there was 198 million Internet users in the US (let's assume the planning, including Internet & wi fi usage, for WKORV was complete).  In 2010 there was 254 million users which is approx. + 30%. Wireless Internet usage in 2006 was 26 million US users, in 2010 it was 105 million or about a 300% increase. Lastly I looked at telecommuting stats. Approx. 1.8 million people in 2005 vs. approx. 3.1 million in 2010 which is a 72% increase. I don't know of any business or service that could manage growth like that without needing some time to catch up, especially an island 2,500 miles or so from the US mainland.  I'd also say its unrealistic expecting to run over a dozen devices that require wireless Internet access without some sort of user pay or limits (such as four devices per room).


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 30, 2013)

So are they still charging the $25/day resort fee for the Internet access and parking, or is it free if you trade in now?  I haven't seen any recent comments.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 30, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> So are they still charging the $25/day resort fee for the Internet access and parking, or is it free if you trade in now?  I haven't seen any recent comments.



I believe the resort fee is only when renting thru SVO/SPG, and not exchanges.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2013)

No fees via SVN (with SOs) or II.


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 1, 2013)

oceanvps said:


> well at least if you have a 2 bedroom you get the device limit each side



Hmm, we have 5 devices currently hooked up all from our room number...  Only weirdness it that if you don't use a device for a while, it jumps back to the signup page for a second but just goes on from there -- you don't have to register the device again.



oceanvps said:


> the bandwidth was adequate enough to run netflix on my tablet for the child.  mornings seemed to be a little bogged down. we were there a month ago.



I'm finding it's OK for surfing and e-mail, but that's about it.  Anything else is awful -- tried to VPN in to the office to do some month-end paperwork, and it's soooooo slow.


----------



## dspring (Aug 3, 2013)

Just finishing up our week.  We have an Ocean Front Center and have always had connection problems until this year.  This year they worked fine and we have multiple devices - rarely more than a couple running at the same time.  No connection or sign in problems and they all worked fine for e-mails, surfing, VPN.  I found out the download speeds are 1meg so I did not even try to use an Apple TV I brought.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm here now. Speediest just reported 15 ms ping, 0.94 Mbps download, 1.00 Mbps upload. 

Using the AT&T LTE connection of my iPad, I get 165 ms ping, 5.16 Mbps download, 5.92 Mbps upload.

I also have an LTE air card for my laptop, and while the connection to the server in Honolulu is faster that using the resort WiFi, the overall throughout using VPN is not that good and the VPN connection resets often. I do have good signal strength for the LTE connection. I think the connection to the mainland is not very good in the islands, and the connection issues are not 100% due to the resort infrastructure. I even saw a summary of an article somewhere talking about the perils of trying to embrace cloud computing in the islands, partly due to the reliability of Internet access.

It has been frustrating connecting to work both over the resort network and with the air card/mobile hotspot.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> I think the connection to the mainland is not very good in the islands, and the connection issues are not 100% due to the resort infrastructure. I even saw a summary of an article somewhere talking about the perils of trying to embrace cloud computing in the islands, partly due to the reliability of Internet access.
> 
> It has been frustrating connecting to work both over the resort network and with the air card/mobile hotspot.



I think it's easy to blame overall infrastructure of the failure to provide adequate Internet speed and connection stability to the mainland. I blame WKORV. They can easily obtain additional bandwidth if they paid for it. It's available, so you really have to wonder why they don't have it.

I think this is just like their sheets. They only provide 2/3 of what you need. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 3, 2013)

Connecting via the AT&T Aircard has nothing to do with WKORV. The card works very well on the mainland and abroad. It just is intermittent on the island. 

WKORV may add to the issues, but is not the whole problem.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> Connecting via the AT&T Aircard has nothing to do with WKORV. The card works very well on the mainland and abroad. It just is intermittent on the island.
> 
> WKORV may add to the issues, but is not the whole problem.



I also had poor reception/connection/etc with a mobile device while at the resort a few months ago. I think this is more to do with wireless coverage of the area than the general Internet connection from Maui to the mainland.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gregb (Aug 3, 2013)

Remember, we all pay for the available bandwidth in our annual maintenance fees.  I expect that a significant increase in bandwidth would cost the resort considerably more.  And of course those additional costs (plus a mark up) get passed on to the owners (you and I) in increased annual maintenance fees.  

I go to Maui to relax and not to spend time on my laptop.  So while more bandwidth would be nice, I am not willing to pay more for it.  

Greg


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm with you, Greg. I've had to do some minimal e-mail and browsing (the price for being gone three weeks), but wouldn't want to pay for enough bandwidth for everyone to stream their favorite movies to multiple devices and such. An option to pay for those that want that bandwidth would be OK, though.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 3, 2013)

gregb said:


> Remember, we all pay for the available bandwidth in our annual maintenance fees.  I expect that a significant increase in bandwidth would cost the resort considerably more.  And of course those additional costs (plus a mark up) get passed on to the owners (you and I) in increased annual maintenance fees.
> 
> I go to Maui to relax and not to spend time on my laptop.  So while more bandwidth would be nice, I am not willing to pay more for it.
> 
> Greg



I wish our MFs were $5k per month.  I prefer fast internet; not that I will use it all the time but when I want it, I want it.  I like butler service, turn down, chocolate covered strawberries, etc.  Westin is ok but I wish it were better.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 3, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> I'm with you, Greg. I've had to do some minimal e-mail and browsing (the price for being gone three weeks), but wouldn't want to pay for enough bandwidth for everyone to stream their favorite movies to multiple devices and such. An option to pay for those that want that bandwidth would be OK, though.



If they offered an option for faster/better bandwidth, and it worked reliably, I would pay for it. Without such an option, the Internet must work sufficiently for all to use as needed. This isn't a new discussion, and while MF must come into it sooner or later, it is simply a requirement of the times to have good (not just barely satisfactory) Internet access.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 4, 2013)

While the current system needs improvement, what is an acceptable bandwidth? 20Mbps * 4 devices * 8 occupants for each 2BR unit? One device per person? Who should determine what is acceptable bandwidth use? 

The current bandwidth of about 1 Mbps is sufficient for me for e-mail and browsing, but it needs to be more reliable. It seems halting, at times, where things are moving along, then there's a period of waiting. My VPN connection drops and then re-establishes itself. I am not sure if this is caused by the resort or something else. As i mentioned above, this happens with my aircard too. If it is not the resort's network, then what they offer is OK for me.

I typically only use one device at a time. I don't stream any video and have not even watched TV during the time I've been here. The devices I own that truly require to be connected have their own data plans. Where I live, LTE has faster speeds than the broadband connection to my house.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 4, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> While the current system needs improvement, what is an acceptable bandwidth? 20Mbps * 4 devices * 8 occupants for each 2BR unit? One device per person? Who should determine what is acceptable bandwidth use?



Lots of posts on TUG on this topic. Search.

In my opinion, the resort is intended to provide a home away from home experience (after all, that's what they sell). You should be able to have a similar Internet at your home away from home as you do at home. Of course, this won't apply to every single situation. 

You should be able to check email, websites, stream video, upload files, use VPN, etc etc. Anything possible using the Internet at your home should be possible while at your home away from home. 

In my opinion, WKORV needs to cap the Internet speed per account (so it applies to the room and wireless). If they provide 1-2Mbps of good, solid, and reliable connection then I don't think many will have problems (based on current needs...and they need to plan for the future, too). And if they do this there's no need to limit the number of devices, since if you connect a lot and use them simultaneously then your connection will be slow...but if you only use one or two it should be fine. Still, this will likely require a lot more bandwidth than they have now, and while they don't need a 1:1 ratio of bandwidth to guests since it's not utilized 24x7x365, they obviously need more than they have now. 



> I typically only use one device at a time. I don't stream any video and have not even watched TV during the time I've been here. The devices I own that truly require to be connected have their own data plans. Where I live, LTE has faster speeds than the broadband connection to my house.



I don't often watch streaming video while away, but I want that option to be available. FYI, it doesn't take a lot of bandwidth to accomplish this task...a solid 1-2Mbps will do it just fine. What's more important is the consistency of the connection, low latency speeds, well maintained routers and other equipment, etc - and of course, the overall bandwidth available to the resort. If they don't have enough, then they don't have enough. 

If you scroll down and read the earlier posts, you'll see I mentioned that while at WKORV in April I occasionally used my iPad's LTE connection (on AT&T) since it was more reliable than the resort Internet connection. That's sad. 

I also tried a mobile router to connect for my computer and it was not good. I think this was more to do with my room location since the iPad worked fine outside the room (and I believe they use the same network). 

FYI, I'm at a small hotel today in the Palm Springs area and a speedtest using their wireless network from my iPad shows 12.4Mbps download and 2.4Mbps upload available to me. It's likely got light usage right now but that's a lot better than it ever was at WKORV. I'll be at a Marriott resort tonight and will check there as well, as that will be a better comparison to WKORV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clsmit (Aug 4, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I wish our MFs were $5k per month.  I prefer fast internet; not that I will use it all the time but when I want it, I want it.  I like butler service, turn down, chocolate covered strawberries, etc.  Westin is ok but I wish it were better.



What about the swim up bar with your butler service? 

How's the internet service on Roatan?


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 5, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> The current bandwidth of about 1 Mbps is sufficient for me for e-mail and browsing, but it needs to be more reliable. It seems halting, at times, where things are moving along, then there's a period of waiting. My VPN connection drops and then re-establishes itself.



Mine was doing the same thing, making it pretty much unusable...



emuyshondt said:


> The devices I own that truly require to be connected have their own data plans. Where I live, LTE has faster speeds than the broadband connection to my house.



Doesn't work for us foreigners -- the roaming rates on data are obscene.  I remember paying $1200 for a month of extremely light use while in Europe a few years back (forced to do some work).  I'm sure it's less now, but scary thing was I was actually expecting the bill to be higher...


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 5, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> FYI, I'm at a small hotel today in the Palm Springs area and a speedtest using their wireless network from my iPad shows 12.4Mbps download and 2.4Mbps upload available to me. It's likely got light usage right now but that's a lot better than it ever was at WKORV. I'll be at a Marriott resort tonight and will check there as well, as that will be a better comparison to WKORV.



Sheraton Waikiki, getting fluctuating 3 to 5Mbps up and consistent 9Mbps down...

Very intermittent success with VPN.

And this is the "premium" extra cost internet option...


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 5, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Lots of posts on TUG on this topic. Search.
> 
> In my opinion, the resort is intended to provide a home away from home experience (after all, that's what they sell). You should be able to have a similar Internet at your home away from home as you do at home. Of course, this won't apply to every single situation.
> 
> You should be able to check email, websites, stream video, upload files, use VPN, etc etc. Anything possible using the Internet at your home should be possible while at your home away from home.





Ken555 said:


> If they offered an option for faster/better bandwidth, and it worked reliably, I would pay for it.



Agreed 10000%. 

As much as I would love to be 100% cutoff from work when I go on vacation, its just not possible sometimes. Being able to VPN in, is essential and with reasonable speeds. I would gladly pay an increased premium for that ability.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 6, 2013)

At the Marriott resort I'm at now, bandwidth is fluctuating between 1-2mbps, sometimes faster and sometimes slower. I connected my Apple TV to the wireless network and had no problem at all streaming a standard def movie...no pauses, no problems once connected. I couldn't do this at WDW last month. Sure it could be faster, but it's sufficient. This really isn't rocket science, it's simple dollars and cents...either the resorts have enough bandwidth or they don't. 

But, my LTE connection is faster so I'm keeping my phone and iPad on the AT&T LTE connection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve Hank (May 2, 2015)

*Returning for 2015*

We are returning to the valley isle for two weeks at the start of July and I am wondering if there have been any improvements over the last two years to the wifi at the resort.  It was slow while we were there two years ago, and people only are using more bandwith now...  How is the current service?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Ken555 (May 2, 2015)

Steve Hank said:


> We are returning to the valley isle for two weeks at the start of July and I am wondering if there have been any improvements over the last two years to the wifi at the resort.  It was slow while we were there two years ago, and people only are using more bandwith now...  How is the current service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Search TUG and read before resurrecting a two year old thread... This has been discussed multiple times.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Sea Six (May 2, 2015)

I was there last week and enjoyed some of the best internet of any resort.  I was streaming video from NetFlix as well as my home VCR, and never had so much as a buffer delay.  The picture quality was definitely HD.


----------



## okwiater (May 3, 2015)

Sea Six said:


> I was streaming video from ... my home VCR



Streaming video from a VCR... now that's impressive!


----------



## Sea Six (May 3, 2015)

okwiater said:


> Streaming video from a VCR... now that's impressive!



DirecTV has a product called GenieGO to stream from the VCR.  DISH calls their service Dish Anywhere, and use a Sling adapter, or you can buy a Sling Box to do the same thing.  You can stream recorded shows, or in the case of DISH and SlingBox, stream live TV directly from the STB.  We stream to our laptop, and connect to the resort TV using an HDMI cable.  Or we can stream right to our iPad if you don't mind the small screen.


----------



## okwiater (May 3, 2015)

Sea Six said:


> DirecTV has a product called GenieGO to stream from the VCR. DISH uses a Sling adapter, or you can buy a Sling Box to do the same thing. You can stream recorded shows, or in the case of DISH and SlingBox, stream live TV directly from the STB.



I assume you mean DVR, rather than one of these.


----------



## Sea Six (May 3, 2015)

Yes, DVR.  In my case, integrated in the set top box receiver.  There may be external hard drives that complicate the process, but not that I am aware of.


----------

